# If you need any info from a 1990 FSM let me know.



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey if you guys need any info from a 1990 FSM let me know. I can scan and post them as a PDF.


----------



## Electrotek (Feb 24, 2005)

I need them.


----------

